# Mink Line Education and Black Grey Fox



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I spent the good part of the morning today on a fellow trapper's mink line learning alot about the ins and outs of how to properly set for mink and consistantly catch them. I thoroughly enjoyed his company and learned a great deal about the animal, mink trapping and trapping history also. I want to publicly thank Rob of Murphy Lake Trapping Supply and those like him whom so dedicatingly devote time in their busy schedule to help others, promote the trapping sport and share knoweledge learned throughout the years. 
The sport hasn't always been this forthcoming with instruction, encouragement and public education from its members and I for one do not take that for granted. Me and my family has learned a great deal this past year and have benefitted in quality time spent together trapping thanks to people of this forum and the trappers within my area around Vassar and the thumb. Thanks again for your help everyone and for passing forward your expertise.
As a side note, I wanted to share a picture of a black grey fox which Rob picked up this fall. What a beauty it is to see. Hopefully this picture shows up or I will have to repost it later from photobucket.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

red X for me??


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

How's this Picture, better?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/album.php?albumid=3709&pictureid=25451


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Much better picture.

That is a cool looking fox!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Here ya go, nice looking fox.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

unique looking gray time for a mount I think


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet picture Dennis, look closely at the head it almost looks like it may be half daschund!!! 

Maybe thats the reason for the unique color!!!

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I couldn't believe the consistancy in color throughout the whole body. It's gonna be cool to see when its done being mounted. Rob and I will be using the same taxidermist this year. A fellow trapper near you Jerehmia. I hope to see it being done. No one deserves a trophy like that more than Rob. He is a trapping machine. During the same 4 week period last year as this year I believe he caught 25 more canines. This year it was like a dozen yotes and 30 fox...plus hundreds of other critters on his water lines at the same time! Simply amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

